# Wheeler county deer report



## GEORGIA-HAMMER64 (Oct 12, 2008)

Has anyone seen any small bucks trying to chase doe's ive seen some smaller bucks pushing each other around.


----------



## GEORGIA-HAMMER64 (Oct 13, 2008)

Well i went this evening saw a few deer no shooters though we need a little cooler weather to get the big deer moving good probably a couple weeks away yet.


----------



## GEORGIA-HAMMER64 (Oct 16, 2008)

Saw 3 probably 2.5 year old bucks chasing doe's yesterday evening sure was fun to watch.This weekend should be a good time to hunt if it gets as cool as they are saying it is supose to be.


----------



## GEORGIA-HAMMER64 (Oct 18, 2008)

Saw several deer this mourning but they all acted scared when the wind would gust they wouldnt stay out in the open very long before heading to the thick stuff.Hopfully this evening the wind will lay and the deer will move alot better and not be as cautious.Took a friend this evening and he saw plenty of deer and so did i he killed 3 and i saw a fair one chasing doe's.


----------



## xhunter (Oct 30, 2008)

I'm heading up next Monday for 2 weeks. Does anyone have any recent reports? Was up there the first week in October with my bow, saw lots of small bucks, and scrapes and rubs were here and there.


----------



## seabear2 (Oct 30, 2008)

what area you hunt x hunter


----------



## xhunter (Oct 31, 2008)

Lumber City.


----------



## GEORGIA-HAMMER64 (Nov 2, 2008)

finally connected on one but he was not rutting at all no stained hocks i beleave another week yet but he was with a doe.


----------



## xhunter (Nov 2, 2008)

Nice one, I will be in the woods on Tuesday morning.


----------



## SeanG2002a (Nov 5, 2008)

Heading down this weekend hunting the liitle river area south of Jordan. The trail cams are showing more movement, and with the presimmons pretty much gone, but with plenty of acorns dropping now I figure they will start hitting the interior plots. I think this weekend should be a pretty good weekend. But what do I know thats why they call it hunting.


----------



## GEORGIA-HAMMER64 (Nov 5, 2008)

Went this mourning saw 10 one freak buck about 15" wide had 4 points on one side 2 on the other and he was by him self also.


----------



## SeanG2002a (Nov 5, 2008)

What general area of the county are you hunting? Any signs of the rut yet? But I guess the main thing is it looks like they are on the move now for sure.


----------



## GEORGIA-HAMMER64 (Nov 5, 2008)

Went this evening to a spot where i found huge rubs and scrapes and had a big buck come in and chase a doe off then come back and work a scrape.I had no possible shot on him but there's always tomorrow maybe they are starting to cruise looking for doe's he was grunting up a storm.


----------



## SeanG2002a (Nov 7, 2008)

last night saw a big bodied buck with a messed up rack chasing does and couldn't get a shot off at around 6. I am in the woods now but have not seen anything yet but a bobcat. anything on your guys end?


----------



## snuffy (Nov 7, 2008)

Sean

What part of Wheeler are you hunting?
I might be hunting just outside Glenwood in the morning.


----------



## fountain (Nov 7, 2008)

not much on our end but hogs.  lots of shooting the last 2 mornings.  heard 10 shots in 1 place yesterday morning and more there this morning.  1 buck was seen at a scrape with a doe.  we saw a real big 10 this morning a little over half way between glenwood and lumber city.  he was just standing on the side of the road in a planted oak ridge with mixed live oaks.  he was with a doe and did not seem to be worried about the traffic.  it was 10 o'clock on the dot


----------



## GEORGIA-HAMMER64 (Nov 8, 2008)

The next 2 weeks should be prime time to kill a big one looking forward to being off .I have seen plenty of action in the last couple of days just a matter of time before he makes a mistake.


----------



## fountain (Nov 9, 2008)

saw a big 10 killed yesterday afternoon and a big 9 this morning.  both were killed on the same property.  seems like everybody is seeing good deer right now with lots of sign, but us.


----------



## SeanG2002a (Nov 9, 2008)

Got back today, killed a huge 8 point last night 190+(5:45ish), and a coyote around 4pm. Shot a doe friday night, and a buddy I was hunting with took big bodied spike with a messed up rack. I hunt on the southern end of the county by the little ocmulgee river, on 19. I heard a lot of shooting to on friday morning that was coming from a club on the other side of the little river(Telfair Co.) north of LC on sand pit road.


----------



## fountain (Nov 9, 2008)

u killed a 190+" deer in wheeler co????  please post pics for us!!!!  that is an awesome deer


----------



## GEORGIA-HAMMER64 (Nov 10, 2008)

He probably means weight fountain not rack.


----------



## SeanG2002a (Nov 10, 2008)

Ya it was the wieght not the score. It wasnt the biggest rack but he was just big bodied. I do not expect to have nice racks since there diet in the area is not the best.


----------



## fountain (Nov 10, 2008)

SeanG2002a said:


> Ya it was the wieght not the score. It wasnt the biggest rack but he was just big bodied. I do not expect to have nice racks since there diet in the area is not the best.





ooooooooooooo but it can be.  start supplemental feeding.  you would be surprised at the people in wheeler co. that supplemental feed and the deer they have.


----------



## GEORGIA-HAMMER64 (Nov 11, 2008)

Looks like the rain is going to move in hope it gets cold and stays that way.Im seeing deer all day but not the right one yet hopfully that will change.


----------



## fountain (Nov 15, 2008)

seen some pretty good movement this morning.  had a good 8 come by early and then two yearlings came in and fed.  while they were feeding another good 8 came in.  a doe and yearling came by the end of the field.  later i caught a glimpse of a deer going into the little pines.  just had another good 8-possible shooter run a doe by me at 30 yards.  i waited too long before i tried to stop him, but he was running had and grunting.  a small half rack spike or 3 point was behind them.  the cool front blowing in may have them moving pretty good today.


----------



## GEORGIA-HAMMER64 (Nov 16, 2008)

My son killed a 8 pointer chasing a doe but he showed no sign of being rutted up hope this cold weather produces some action.


----------



## fountain (Nov 16, 2008)

didnt even go today


----------



## GEORGIA-HAMMER64 (Nov 19, 2008)

Starting to see lots of big running tracks everywhere so it must be starting to happen sure hope so.


----------



## GEORGIA-HAMMER64 (Nov 28, 2008)

Finally seen 3 good bucks dogging a doe this evening first sighting since the season opened, seen plenty of small ones all season pushing does.I will be there the rest of the weekend and see what happens you never know even if it rains ive noticed they move better so long as its not flooding.


----------



## seabear2 (Nov 29, 2008)

GEORGIA-HAMMER64 said:


> Finally seen 3 good bucks dogging a doe this evening first sighting since the season opened, seen plenty of small ones all season pushing does.I will be there the rest of the weekend and see what happens you never know even if it rains ive noticed they move better so long as its not flooding.




Same over in Alamo. Saw a good 8 on gator creek thursday am but could not get a shot. Does bolting left and right all over the creek. Now is the time.


----------



## fountain (Nov 29, 2008)

think it is over at our place.  saw a good, but young, 8 yesterday with a small 6 following him around.


----------



## GEORGIA-HAMMER64 (Dec 10, 2008)

Im still seeing deer but everyone else is saying they are not seeing any deer how about yall.Should be time for the second rut to start what do you guys think.


----------



## GEORGIA-HAMMER64 (Dec 15, 2008)

Well killed my second buck guess i will meat hunt from here on out ive had a great season folks and loved being in the outdoors.


----------



## seabear2 (Dec 16, 2008)

Nice. Hocks look black too


----------



## snuffy (Jan 5, 2009)

*Sat.*

Had 3 bucks chasing a doe Sat. morning.
This one came home with me. 
17" inside
Both brow tines broke off.
It was my first drop tine buck.


----------



## GEORGIA-HAMMER64 (Jan 6, 2009)

Good deer snuffy for sure now go kill his grandpa before the 15th


----------



## fountain (Jan 12, 2009)

did he come off of the clearcut that "i" was hunting????
just kidding --great deer and one of the first drops i have seen in wheeler.  maybe he spread his genes and they will travel a little.




snuffy said:


> Had 3 bucks chasing a doe Sat. morning.
> This one came home with me.
> 17" inside
> Both brow tines broke off.
> It was my first drop tine buck.


----------



## Chadx1981 (Feb 26, 2009)

Hey Hammer and Fountain. Where yall hunting in Wheeler? I thinking im getting on a place just off of county line road dividing telfair and dodge. Yall heard anything good from around there?


----------

